# Hooked for life



## theweasle (Jan 15, 2008)

It was my first year bowhunting the past season. I can't beleive I didn't start earlier. I seen a lot of deer and i can't wait for next season.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

so whats the story!?!?!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Best sport a guy can get into


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i remember my first hunt...dident know much of what i was doing. took a hunter saftey corse was out in the woods a day later.

i walked in about 4 am

sat in the rain

about 6 the misquitoes came out

about 7:30 the light started to come up. and i saw 3 does pop out about 150 yards up range.

now keep in mind i had no idea what i was doing, but the wind was in my face, i was sitting on my treestand on the ground in the weeds.

they wondered twards me and i waited and waited for the buck. about 8:15 the sun was riseing good, and they were walking twards me.

my heart was beating.

i stood up slowly... and drew back... i had a feeling of nam in there.

the deer stepped aproximately 6 yards from me. bent down to take a bite of clovers....

SWWWAAAPPPP and she took off

my heart was pounding

i sat there and called my dad telling him i got one and to go ahead and bring the truck and to pick me up.

i looked for that deer for 3 hours never found it

walking back to collect my stand i found my arrow in the grass...clean as a whisle

i realise i started setting in my bow at 15-30 yards on the sights.

so at that close of range i was just guessing.

what a trip that was.

now i got better stuff.... and i practice in my back yard from ground trees so on so fourth  im an alright shot :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It is addicting!

O-5 yards your bow should shoot about the exact same as your 20. The arrow makes an arch.

Lets here some of the stories you had from this year!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i think it was first time jitters


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Trust me I know what you are talking about! I don't think it is called first time Jitters it is ALL the time jitters! I know you get better with time as far as controling the emotion, but man it is still there!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

oh yeah baby!


----------



## theweasle (Jan 15, 2008)

bmxfire37 said:


> so whats the story!?!?!


I don't really have a specific story, I was just saying that bowhunting is one of the best hunting activities and gets your heart pounding.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

well I have been hunting for about 4 years and have got a deer...I always get so nervious and then miss.....I did hit one but it was to low and the deer lived bt I did track it for about 1 mile.....lol....I have a feeling that this is the year.....


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i got that feeling too. im going to a spot where i always see tracks, poop, and scrapes,and beds but never any deer. last year my partner scared one up from over the hill. this year i feel confident


----------

